# Reserve Full time ?



## Dogboy (3 Feb 2005)

I'm trying out for the CF Reserve at this time and my curint job may not be lasting long (contract up for bid)
so if i join the Reserves can i get more days of work then the 1 half day a week and some week ends?


----------



## Love793 (3 Feb 2005)

There's usually additional Cl A days avail, but normally they go to trained troops (less babysitting is required).  Also the chance for Cl B taskings come up every now and then (again, usually for trained troops).


----------



## Inch (3 Feb 2005)

I wouldn't plan on it. Class B and C contracts are rare, especially for a nugget. When I was in the reserves, there were usually a few class A days avail but only after you were done your 3's.


----------



## PteCamp (3 Feb 2005)

I think it really depends on the unit, and trade you join. 
My unit gives out lots of class A days to even the the untrained ptes. 
But, saying that, I don't think it will be enough of an income to do much, so I probably wouldn't plan on Class A, maybe just get a part time job?

-KaT


----------



## Dissident (3 Feb 2005)

I got 173 class A\B days last year. It depends on the unit and what ex\taskings come up. But don't count on it. And its not that much money when you're new...


----------



## big_johnson1 (3 Feb 2005)

7 years Airfield Engineer, a little under 6 years class B/C (2 tours), and about 4 months class A. It becomes infinitely more easy to get work though when you are 3s trained, and as a tradesman it's even better to be 5s (3s aren't technically allowed to work unsupervised. technically)..


----------



## spenco (3 Feb 2005)

Could someone please explain to me the difference between A,B and C contracts?  Thanks.


----------



## Gunner (3 Feb 2005)

Class A - Part Time Employment (at 85% of Reg F Pay Rate).  Most of the training you conduct with your Reserve unit during the year is Class A.

Class B - Full Time Employment for a fixed period of time (at 85% of Reg F Pay Rate).  When you go on courses or taskings during the summer, you will be paid Class B

Class C - Full Time Employment for a fixed period of time in support of Domestic or International Operations (at 100% of Reg F Pay Rate)

Hope this helps.


----------



## spenco (3 Feb 2005)

Thanks Gunner, yes it did help.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Feb 2005)

There is also differences with regards to benefits and the amount time you are allowed to work.  You are only allowed to work a certain number of Class A in any given fiscal year (I think it is 180 full days).  While on Class A you are entitled to some dental benefits provided you meet certain requirements (ie trade trained, length of service completed).  There are also two kinds of Class B.  Class B under 180 days, and Class B over 180 days.  The distinction is the benefits you can receive.  Basically (I know I am simplifiing, there are always exceptions to every rule), Class B under 180 get the same benefits as Class A.  Class B over 180 get more extended coverage (medical, dental, physio).  Class C is you are basically seen as a regular force person (cept you were a reserve cap badge.).  As was already mention Class C is the rarest contract, usually you only get Class C when you go on tour.


----------



## NCRCrow (8 Feb 2005)

Cut to the chase, do three years in the Regs! If u do not like it say thanks and carry on.

The Militia/Reserves is a *part time job * and to base your whole income/livelhood on Class A and some Class B work is unrealistic.

Especially as an Pte!!

(this is in no way a slag at the Militia as I am proud alumni)

Fac et Spera

Ich Dien---Crow


----------



## big_johnson1 (8 Feb 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> regular force person (cept you were a reserve cap badge.).   As was already mention Class C is the rarest contract, usually you only get Class C when you go on tour.



What's this "reserve cap badge"? I seem to remember wearing an engineer cap badge, not a reserve cap badge.

And you can make a nice living in the reserves, depending on the unit and your trade. I did for several years, there were guys in my unit who did it longer than I did. It's a great way to serve if you don't want to leave the place you're living in.


----------



## NCRCrow (8 Feb 2005)

Class B Commando's(Army) Perma Shad (Navy) living from contract to contract. Did it for 4 years! 

Reserves is a part time job! (my opinion)

but (the exception)

Feral, 

you should point out that you belong to a very skilled reserve unit with specialized (AES- I assume) tradespersons that are sought out for every tour. (Plumbers, electricians, carpenters etc)

I had the privilege of working with 14 AES on OP Hurricane 99 and just recently on OP ATHENA. 

The AES is not comparable to a reserve line unit in terms of training and employment and deployment.

Crow


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Feb 2005)

Feral said:
			
		

> What's this "reserve cap badge"? I seem to remember wearing an engineer cap badge, not a reserve cap badge.



I think you knew what I meant, ie your home unit capbadge (only applies to us infantry folk though)


----------



## Love793 (23 Feb 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I think you knew what I meant, ie your home unit capbadge (only applies to us infantry folk though)



I could very well be wrong, but I do belive that Tankers have Regimental Capbadges as well.


----------



## Dogboy (24 Feb 2005)

looking loking for full time work as a perminint thing from the Reserves but as a back up incace i lost my regular job and needid something till i get back on my feet. but thanks for the info.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Feb 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> I could very well be wrong, but I do belive that Tankers have Regimental Capbadges as well.



my bad forgot armoured have regimental badges too, so rarely get a chance to work with them in reserve world.


----------



## Munner (24 Feb 2005)

THere are four classes of pay, not three:

A,B,B-A,C


----------



## matt22 (24 Feb 2005)

why don't you just go reg force if you are out of a job?


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Feb 2005)

Munner said:
			
		

> THere are four classes of pay, not three:
> 
> A,B,B-A,C



Those are contracts types, not classes of pay. You are either getting paid a full day or half day at 80% or 100%. With Class A and B/A there can be a lot of flexibility (WRT full days and half days).  Class B and C are usually full days only. 

Dogboy the chances of you landing a class B job are pretty slim as a Pte, and most class B are usually for RMS clerk positions (ie they want a qualified RMS clerk) or other specialized trades.  Class B that are open to any MOC are very rare, but again you usually need some sort of clerk experience to apply even to those jobs as well.  This has been my personal experience.  Don't look to the reserves as means for full time employment, even as a back up.


----------



## Eowyn (24 Feb 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You are either getting paid a full day or half day at 80% or 100%. With Class A and B/A there can be a lot of flexibility (WRT full days and half days).   Class B and C are usually full days only.



My understanding is that only Cl A has half days.  Cl B/A contracts are for a specific period of time and are for full days.  IIRC Cl B/A contracts are for longer periods of time and include some benefits.


----------



## Gunner (24 Feb 2005)

> THere are four classes of pay, not three: A,B,B-A,C


 Munner - You are confusing the issue as their are only three class of service. The Class B Annotated A positions (CL B(A)) are established full time reserve positions.  They are paid at the same daily rate as Cl A and Cl B.  The difference is the length of the contract (up to three years) whereas Cl B is usually for a set period of service (for example, a DP1 summer course).



> My understanding is that only Cl A has half days.  Cl B/A contracts are for a specific period of time and are for full days.  IIRC Cl B/A contracts are for longer periods of time and include some benefits.


  Hatchetman - Cl A can be full or 1/2 days and you can work up to 10 days in a row.  You are not supposed to work longer than 10 days on a Cl A basis.  See my comments about Cl B positions ab ove.  

Cheers,


----------



## big_johnson1 (24 Feb 2005)

Actually if your unit is nice you can go on up to a 14 day route (sp?) letter for class A.


----------



## Gunner (25 Feb 2005)

I can't say I have ever seen a Cl A route letter.  All I did when I was with my Reserve unit was sign pay sheets on a Cl A basis.


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Feb 2005)

A class A Route Letter..........?????

With 14 pay sheets attached............


----------



## old medic (25 Feb 2005)

It's possible with a travel order.

i.e. sign in for a set number of days to drive vehicles from an armoury to Wainwright.

but as noted, there are restrictions on the number of continuous class A days. It's certainly not
permanent like the first poster was asking about.


----------



## big_johnson1 (25 Feb 2005)

CLA route letters were used quite often for guys that wanted a week or two of work and were guaranteed to be there every day. Also, adventure training or other week-two week long exercises were good uses of route letters..


----------



## Gunner (27 Feb 2005)

Must be something new.  I've never heard of it.


----------

